# Sex question



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh! How I love this board...strange questions that I know I can ask here.







I started dating someone new a couple of months ago and we've started having sex - and it's absolutely amazing! For the first time in my life my IBS has been almost non existant, and my sex drive is better than it's EVER been. yay me!Aside from that, I have a pretty weird question. I've never really been a big fan of foreplay with fingers, because well...the whole thought of having dirty fingers down in that area just grossed me RIGHT out. My boyfriend and I have been doing a lot of that lately and I woke up yesterday morning and I was real sore. There are no other symptoms of a kind of infection or bacteria...but it's just SORE. I'm assuming that maybe it's from that..? Or maybe the pressure? Has anyone else experienced something like this?Thanks so much.. xo







Ashleigh


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

Perhaps his nails scratched you a little?? I personally do not like it for that reason alone, it always feels like I have been scratched during and afterwards. And you are right to be concerned about bacteria and what not. Jenkins


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

if you've been doing it a lot, it could be a little raw down there even if you have lots of lube (natural or otherwise)and personally, if he washes his hands regularly, i wouldnt worry too much. i mean, penises arent exactly the cleanest things either!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

If he has short nails and washes his hands you should be fine. If you having sex often that can make you sore, I get sore easily too. Asking him to be a little gentler would not hurt either


----------



## krislynn (Jun 19, 2004)

it could possible be bacteria type irritation..you could try buying some cream at a drugstore..and lay off any sexual activity till you are feeling better. you can get itchy & irritated and even uti's from sex. it could be his hands, or condoms (assuming you are having protected sex)


----------



## LdyCarotop (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a slightly personal, sorta embarassing question. My question deals with anal sex and IBS. My boyfriend and I have experimented with anal sex. Could that be a problem, increase "spells" as I refer to them. We have since ceased the experiments, needless to say. I am just curious on others opinions. thanks


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't see why it wouldn't bother your bum, but I couldn't tell you as I've never experimented with that. Anal sex isn't appealing to me in ANY way - I have enough bum problems and i don't want anymore! haha.







Ashleigh


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

ditto ashleigh!


----------



## LdyCarotop (Aug 23, 2004)

well...as I stated we have ceased the experimentations..







and I agree..I have enough problems in that area no need to make it worse ...thanks for the response


----------



## TeresaRae (Jun 2, 2004)

Have you tried lubrication? That is the key to not being sore. Astroglide is by far the best.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Definately lubrication and a lot of sex will make you sore,from what i can remember,it's been a while!


----------

